# We never seen a really good eye transformation.



## Deusmaximus (Dec 25, 2020)

There are a few jaw transformations from below average to chad tier.
Just like this for example:






But there is no such transformation out there for a eye region.
I feel like it needs to get more research done with combining supraorbital/browridge implant together with fat grafting/filler for upper eyelid and maybe even upper blepheroplasty (to reduce excess skinn without bone support).
We already know this combination from i.o rim implants, together with canthoplasty. Now surgeons need to try this for the upper eyelid region.

Opry is the best example for a very low projecting supraorbital bone and strong lateral bone support which gives him pct brows. Also very little excess skin to cover upper eyelid.







I think we would se a jaw dropping result from combining the eppley face mask implant, together with canthoplasty, brow lift and fat grafting/filler (uee).


----------



## manletofpeace81 (Dec 25, 2020)

salludon


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 25, 2020)

The best we can do tbh : 

But still looks uncanny because no space grafters.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)

my fucking god opry does not have low supras this forum is so stupid


----------



## lutte (Dec 25, 2020)

streege said:


> no space grafters


wth is that


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 25, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> my fucking god opry does not have low supras this forum is so stupid


they r rather low set


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 25, 2020)

lutte said:


> wth is that


will DM documentation when i have time


----------



## Madhate (Dec 25, 2020)

manletofpeace81 said:


> salludon


he learned how to squint


----------



## Mr.cope (Dec 25, 2020)

manletofpeace81 said:


> salludon


hes just squinting super hard


----------



## Deleted member 10177 (Dec 25, 2020)

Madhate said:


> he learned how to squint


No, he did something else.








It's clear he isn't squinting in the second picture.
Black magic tbh ngl


----------



## Ocelot (Dec 25, 2020)

streege said:


> will DM documentation when i have time


DM me too, I'm interested.


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 25, 2020)

streege said:


> will DM documentation when i have time


dm me to plz


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Dec 25, 2020)

MAKEOUTHILL999 said:


> No, he did something else.
> View attachment 889509
> View attachment 889510
> 
> ...



he had those eyes even before.. He is just squinting very hard.. As you can see in this pic. I can hide my UEE with better camera position.




https://cdn-0.the-great-work.org/ezoimgfmt/i.imgur.com/qTBa38V.png?ezimgfmt=rs:826x438/rscb3/ng:webp/ngcb3


----------



## gymislife (Dec 25, 2020)

MAKEOUTHILL999 said:


> No, he did something else.
> View attachment 889509
> View attachment 889510
> 
> ...


He is squinting in the second but despite that he had something done for the UEE


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Dec 25, 2020)

MAKEOUTHILL999 said:


> No, he did something else.
> View attachment 889509
> View attachment 889510
> 
> ...


u can't even see his eyelashes in the after crazy shit ngl


----------



## sergeant blackpill (Dec 25, 2020)

My eye area mogs because of PCT halo, gonna eyelashmaxx to perfect it.


----------



## Madhate (Dec 25, 2020)

MAKEOUTHILL999 said:


> No, he did something else.
> View attachment 889509
> View attachment 889510
> 
> ...


almond eye surgery


----------



## MedMaxxing (Dec 25, 2020)

The irony is that you can get close to Chad tier lower third far easier than most things but if you don't already have a good eye shape or PFL, it is very hard to fix eye area.


----------



## MentalistKebab (Dec 25, 2020)

MAKEOUTHILL999 said:


> No, he did something else.
> View attachment 889509
> View attachment 889510
> 
> ...


Orbital decompression.

Same as kota. They both had good eye transformations


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 25, 2020)

Eye area is sensible
You need deep set eyes, an above average browridge and little to no scleral show by default in order to ascend it


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)

MedMaxxing said:


> The irony is that you can get close to Chad tier lower third far easier than most things but if you don't already have a good eye shape or PFL, it is very hard to fix eye area.


undereye? 
i honestly lost all hope for my undereyes most inra frim implants i seen look fake af


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 25, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> undereye?
> i honestly lost all hope for my undereyes most inra frim implants i seen look fake af


Orbital rim implants look good as long as you are resolving failos and not attempting to create halos

Fix undereye hollowness/slight scleral show = good results 90% of the time

Compress height to get hunter eyes/reduce too much scleral show at once = plastic abomination

This applies to all surgeries tbh


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)

@Mastermind
really good answer


----------



## MedMaxxing (Dec 25, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> undereye?
> i honestly lost all hope for my undereyes most inra frim implants i seen look fake af



Undereye is nowhere near as important unless it's legitimate death tier (sclera show, extreme hollowness, bulging etc). Plus infraorbital rim implants if done subtle are very good, just don't go overboard. Some people also end up looking decent with simple fat grafts there.


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Dec 25, 2020)

@streege explain ur thoughts on spacer graft


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 25, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> @Mastermind
> really good answer



If you were to look at the side profile of patients whose orbital rims ended up looking like shit you will notice a particular detail: their lower maxilla is still recessed


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 25, 2020)

Because you need at least 3 eye surgeries to see a difference, Taban's best "before and after" pictures combine 3-4 different eye surgeries. Most people can't afford that.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)

MedMaxxing said:


> Undereye is nowhere near as important unless it's legitimate death tier (sclera show, extreme hollowness, bulging etc). Plus infraorbital rim implants if done subtle are very good, just don't go overboard. Some people also end up looking decent with simple fat grafts there.





Mastermind said:


> If you were to look at the side profile of patients whose orbital rims ended up looking like shit you will notice a particular detail: their lower maxilla is still recessed




i got litreally visible veins under my lower eyelid from weak undereye 
always had


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 25, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> i got litreally visible veins under my lower eyelid from weak undereye
> always had


Rim implants will save you BUT get a LF2 first if your lower maxilla is recessed as well or else you will end up looking like the 50 yr old surgery addicted women you see on google



MedMaxxing said:


> Undereye is nowhere near as important unless it's legitimate death tier (sclera show, extreme hollowness, bulging etc). Plus infraorbital rim implants if done subtle are very good, just don't go overboard. Some people also end up looking decent with simple fat grafts there.



Undereye area is extremely important as it is a health indicator, differing from pure dimorphic traits. Undereye hollowing can kill your SMV. Also vertically narrow hunter eyes depend from it.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)

Mastermind said:


> Rim implants will save you BUT get a LF2 first if your lower maxilla is recessed as well or else you will end up looking like the 50 yr old surgery addicted women you see on google


i think im getting bimax


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)

Mastermind said:


> Rim implants will save you BUT get a LF2 first if your lower maxilla is recessed as well or else you will end up looking like the 50 yr old surgery addicted women you see on google
> 
> 
> 
> Undereye area is extremely important as it is a health indicator, differing from pure dimorphic traits. Undereye hollowing can kill your SMV. Also vertically narrow hunter eyes depend from it.


honestly i wanted to get bimax rather than genio only but the more recessed good llooking people i see the more i want to skip bimax tbh


----------



## sloopnoob (Dec 25, 2020)

streege said:


> will DM documentation when i have time


dm, but almond eye surgery isn't ideal for males. Too feminine and tranny


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 25, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> honestly i wanted to get bimax rather than genio only but the more recessed good llooking people i see the more i want to skip bimax tbh


Yeah average lower thirds do not ascend from a bimax. It's always extremely recessed people, sfscels and anyone who has a legit death tier jaw.

Still, the lower maxillary advancement is required if you don't want any midface improvement to look like utter shit


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 25, 2020)

sloopnoob said:


> dm, but almond eye surgery isn't ideal for males. Too feminine and tranny


I'll i'm just not home i'll dm the rest too.So what to do then? not touching eyes?


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah average lower thirds do not ascend from a bimax. It's always extremely recessed people, sfscels and anyone who has a legit death tier jaw.
> 
> Still, the lower maxillary advancement is required if you don't want any midface improvement to look like utter shit


ill see i definitely want chin wing or genio+ jaw implants i may as well stay with my maxilla as it is my biggest problem is jaw, chin and hairline anyway


----------



## sloopnoob (Dec 25, 2020)

streege said:


> I'll i'm just not home i'll dm the rest too.So what to do then? not touching eyes?


your eye area is fine, brow and supra orbital position is good the little uee you have is not death sentence. But I guess an infraorbital implant that also has vertical component to it to make eyes narrower, botox to make brows lower set(one guy had good results here), orbital decompression if bug eyes, lateral and supra orbital rim implants. That should do be it for eye area if pfl and ipd aren't bad.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 25, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> ill see i definitely want chin wing or genio+ jaw implants i may as well stay with my maxilla as it is my biggest problem is jaw, chin and hairline anyway


Do you have a malocclusion? An overbite for example?


----------



## sloopnoob (Dec 25, 2020)

Hoodmaxxing w/ Botox (Results) | Looksmax.org - Men's Self-Improvement & Aesthetics


14 units of Botox on the forehead, cost is $9/unit. Treatment received 9/4. I noticed results immediately, but supposedly maximum results come within 10 to 14 days after the treatment. I tried to post a mix of photos that are non-frauded; hopefully I did not fail. before: After:




looksmax.org




@streege simple botox mogs almond eye surgery jfl


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)

Mastermind said:


> Do you have a malocclusion? An overbite for example?


i have no idea what malocclusion is but i dont have overbite


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 25, 2020)

sloopnoob said:


> Hoodmaxxing w/ Botox (Results) | Looksmax.org - Men's Self-Improvement & Aesthetics
> 
> 
> 14 units of Botox on the forehead, cost is $9/unit. Treatment received 9/4. I noticed results immediately, but supposedly maximum results come within 10 to 14 days after the treatment. I tried to post a mix of photos that are non-frauded; hopefully I did not fail. before: After:
> ...


insane, but sadly don't last and @Bewusst said it creates issue.
Anything similar for lower eyelid tightening? I've heard botox works also for almond eye in the corner of the eye.


----------



## MedMaxxing (Dec 25, 2020)

Mastermind said:


> Rim implants will save you BUT get a LF2 first if your lower maxilla is recessed as well or else you will end up looking like the 50 yr old surgery addicted women you see on google
> 
> 
> 
> Undereye area is extremely important as it is a health indicator, differing from pure dimorphic traits. Undereye hollowing can kill your SMV. Also vertically narrow hunter eyes depend from it.



I can promise you that the undereye is the least of one's worries unless it's bottom tier. Lower third should always be priority first as well as upper eyelid or tilt based eye stuff. You will see a bigger gain from fixing UEE or lower third recession than you will from "fixing" undereye area.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 25, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> i have no idea what malocclusion is but i dont have overbite


Then yours is common maxillary recession and not short face syndrome.

Bimax + genio + orbital rims should be your way out (basically the standard procedure)


----------



## sensen (Dec 25, 2020)

is putting ice cubes on your eyes everyday just cope or?


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)

Mastermind said:


> Then yours is common maxillary recession and not short face syndrome.
> 
> Bimax + genio + orbital rims should be your way out (basically the standard procedure)


doesnt bimax alone move your chin forward?


----------



## sloopnoob (Dec 25, 2020)

streege said:


> @Bewusst said it creates issue


what issue?


streege said:


> for lower eyelid tightening?


i guess only an infraorbital rim that not only projects horizontally but also vertically and on top of that fat grafts for positive orbital vector. All the mass with implant and fat should stretch out the skin, and since infraorbital implant will have vertical component it will shorten pfh(eppley has such implant that make orbital more compact)


----------



## oatmeal (Dec 25, 2020)

Mastermind said:


> Eye area is sensible
> You need deep set eyes, an above average browridge and little to no scleral show by default in order to ascend it


you would already have an above-average eye area with these though, wouldn't you?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 25, 2020)

sloopnoob said:


> what issue?
> 
> i guess only an infraorbital rim that not only projects horizontally but also vertically and on top of that fat grafts for positive orbital vector. All the mass with implant and fat should stretch out the skin, and since infraorbital implant will have vertical component it will shorten pfh(eppley has such implant that make orbital more compact)


Botulism.

Damn, Taban told me that his IOI don't affect at all the front unless very shallow UES, but not for tightening lower eyelid.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 25, 2020)

MedMaxxing said:


> I can promise you that the undereye is the least of one's worries unless it's bottom tier. Lower third should always be priority first as well as upper eyelid or tilt based eye stuff. You will see a bigger gain from fixing UEE or lower third recession than you will from "fixing" undereye area.


That's why you should not get orbital rim implants if you do not manifest recession signs (no hollowing, scleral show).

At that point you are attempting to create a halo and that will result in a plastic look


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 25, 2020)

oatmeal said:


> you would already have an above-average eye area with these though, wouldn't you?


Yes definitely, what I'm saying is that improvements are gradual and relative to what you had before.

You can not go from under average to O'Pry level. Also attempting to go from average to above is not advisable as well unless you really know what you're doing.

Salludon is a good example from what I've seen


----------



## sloopnoob (Dec 25, 2020)

streege said:


> Taban told me that his IOI don't affect at all the front unless very shallow UES, but not for tightening lower eyelid.


I guess that's because Taban doesn't do custom implant and uses off the shelf implants. Implants make eyes shorter is very well just speculation on my part but I don't see why it won't do it. Check Eppley's post on IOI that change height.








Plastic Surgery Case Study - Vertical Heightening Custom Infraorbital Rim Implants - Explore Plastic Surgery


The vertical heightening style of Infraorbital rim implants decreases the vertical inter orbital distance.



exploreplasticsurgery.com




If the implants didn't make eyes narrower why would Eppley even do them and make the case that some people might need vertical height in implants.


----------



## MedMaxxing (Dec 25, 2020)

Mastermind said:


> That's why you should not get orbital rim implants if you do not manifest recession signs (no hollowing, scleral show).
> 
> At that point you are attempting to create a halo and that will result in a plastic look



Precisely. Plus, the best halo's always end up being jaw or eye shape/colouring which the latter has more to do with shape and it's relationship with UEE and browridge.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)

Mastermind said:


> Yes definitely, what I'm saying is that improvements are gradual and relative to what you had before.
> 
> You can not go from under average to O'Pry level. Also attempting to go from average to above is not advisable as well unless you really know what you're doing.
> 
> Salludon is a good example from what I've seen


would you say infra rim implants are always superior to fat transfer or in not extreme cases fat transfer is recommended ?


----------



## oatmeal (Dec 25, 2020)

Mastermind said:


> Yes definitely, what I'm saying is that improvements are gradual and relative to what you had before.
> 
> You can not go from under average to O'Pry level. Also attempting to go from average to above is not advisable as well unless you really know what you're doing.
> 
> Salludon is a good example from what I've seen


tbh this is my situation jfl. I only have a bit of undereye hollowing and slight sclera. (but the rest of the shape (pfl, pct, medial canthus, etc is good, supras/hooding good etc)

so could I expect slight improvement? I think I could. @streege can back me up on that


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 25, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> would you say infra rim implants are always superior to fat transfer or in not extreme cases fat transfer is recommended ?



I have recessed infraorbitals as well (severe undereye hollowing but very little scleral show), I'm planning to get fillers or fat grafts as a temporary solution then get a 3D printed midface implant like Xilloc's in the future.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 25, 2020)

oatmeal said:


> tbh this is my situation jfl. I only have a bit of undereye hollowing and slight sclera. (but the rest of the shape (pfl, pct, medial canthus, etc is good, supras/hooding good etc)
> 
> so could I expect slight improvement? I think I could. @streege can back me up on that


Same as mine, temporary filler/fat graft then permanent 3D printed bone (future tech) is my objective


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)

Mastermind said:


> I have recessed infraorbitals as well (severe undereye hollowing but very little scleral show), I'm planning to get fillers or fat grafts as a temporary solution then get a 3D printed midface implant like Xilloc's in the future.


xilloc? 
i dont even have scleral show


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 25, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> xilloc?
> i dont even have scleral show


Yours could be a hyperpigmentation problem then, orbital rim implants may not be required


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)

Mastermind said:


> Yours could be a hyperpigmentation problem then, orbital rim implants may not be required


i dont know bro i got no scleral show but my lower eyelid is bulgy


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Lmao (Dec 25, 2020)

MAKEOUTHILL999 said:


> No, he did something else.
> View attachment 889509
> View attachment 889510
> 
> ...


He hard mewed


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> Use concealer. I’ve heard about a lot of people using it surprisingly


i dont even care about hollowness i want much more to fix bulgy lower eyelid


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Dec 25, 2020)

streege said:


> The best we can do tbh :
> 
> But still looks uncanny because no space grafters.



If we see a surgeon is there a way that we don’t have to be identified. I don’t want my pictures put up


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 25, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> If we see a surgeon is there a way that we don’t have to be identified. I don’t want my pictures put up


they most likely accepted, nobody can't publish your pics without your consent it's your right upon your image


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Dec 25, 2020)

streege said:


> they most likely accepted, nobody can't publish your pics without your consent it's your right upon your image


So if I tell them I don’t want them to put my transformation on their Instagram they can’t? But if I don’t say anything about me not wanting it shown they can..? I’m assuming I’d have to sign something


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 25, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> So if I tell them I don’t want them to put my transformation on their Instagram they can’t? But if I don’t say anything about me not wanting it shown they can..? I’m assuming I’d have to sign something


both way they can't : they have to ask you for


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Dec 25, 2020)

streege said:


> both way they can't : they have to ask you for


So if an eye surgeon asks if he can put my transformation up and I say no he can’t..? Why is this? You’d think they could


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 25, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> So if an eye surgeon asks if he can put my transformation up and I say no he can’t..? Why is this? You’d think they could


bc you can pursue them otherwise.


----------



## lutte (Dec 25, 2020)

@MD_Hopeful69 showed me his result which was good but his eyes weren't bad before


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Dec 25, 2020)

streege said:


> bc you can pursue them otherwise.


What you mean?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 25, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> What you mean?


sue them, in a court


----------



## Alexanderr (Dec 25, 2020)

A good eye area consists of many aspects, especially in comparison with the lower third. The fact the eye area is so close to your eyes also greatly restricts what can be done to it.


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Dec 25, 2020)

streege said:


> sue them, in a court


Damn you can actually do that just cuz they posted your picture without consent?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 25, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> Damn you can actually do that just cuz they posted your picture without consent?


Yes.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Dec 25, 2020)

Simplye because eyes are overated as fuck, you dont need Hunter eyes or deep set eyes etc to be GL but you cant be GL without a decent jaw(as a man)


----------

